# New Post War album!



## Medvedya (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay - same criteria apply as this section of the forums. View, upload, enjoy.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2005)

Does Post War include all eras beyond WWII?


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 3, 2005)

Up to Nam. I've made up a modern album now as well.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool. thanks.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 3, 2005)

No problemo! You didn't take a pic of the famous 'Headbanging Ground Crew of Lakenheath' by any chance?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2005)

Umm, no. I wasn't normally allowed to take a camera onto the flightline. Although we did occasionally. Getting caught with one on the line was serious business in those days.


----------

